# Tires 245 255 series on A3/S3



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

This thread can be a place to discuss tire sizes.

Post #9 below has a ton of answers!!


I've got my TireRack cart loaded up with 8 tires, I only need 4 
Others, feel free to reply with feedback on my application AND with your own questions.

Help, can't decide! 245 or 235 rubber?
I have an S3 with:
-> H&R Sport Springs
-> 19 x 8.5 et 47 Wheels
these wheels are currently wrapped with 225/35 and they are STRETCHED!
-> No plans for spacers

*Stock Size:*
Since the stock 19x8 wheels are on 235/35, and I'm going up to a 19x8.5, I guess the 245 is perfect?
for my aftermarket wheels, 19x8.5, both a 235 and 245 are ideal. Both suggest a 8.5 wheel width.

*Protection for the wheels:*
The wheels are expensive!
Obviously, a 235/35 will be "better". Little more protection. Little more comfort.
But how about a 245? Should be slightly wider, thus a slightly taller sidewall, I am thinking.

*Handling:*
More side wall usually = the handling suffers
if you've moved up to a 245 or 255, since the sidewall is increased a bit, how was handling affected?

*Rubbing is Racing:*
I drive the car on spirited car club cruises on country roads, lots of dips. 
And at times, I have a couple photo clients in the back, with gear in the trunk.
Say not to rubbing! Should I stick with 235?

*S-Tronic / Gearing:*
235 to 245 is a 1.07% differential. Not much but it's a difference.
Can we change the tire size with vag-com?
if we can update with vag-com, it would fix a speedo reading. 

Looking for any feedback from the masses. Be honest!
And ask questions!
NO PM. Just ask here! Don't be shy.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RyanA3 said:


> *S-Tronic / Gearing:*
> 235 to 245 is a 1.07% differential. Not much but it's a difference.
> Can we change the tire size with vag-com?
> if we can update with vag-com, it would fix a speedo reading. I wouldn't expect it to have any affect on the transmission, so it's worth mentioning....
> ...


Yes, I have seen threads that mention adjusting tire size in the UK (with scant details). But supposedly this only addresses the TPMS (and maybe ABS) issue(s), not transmission or driving characteristics due to running a larger overall tire diameter.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

*I tried 245 & 255 on my S3*

On my S3, I tried on 255/35/19 tires on 19x9.5 rims, 255/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims, 245/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims, and 245/35/19 tires on 19x8.5 rims. I have H&R Supersport springs. None of them have rubbed, as long as I used appropriate spacers to prevent rubbing against the shocks. I have not noticed any changes in the car's feel, other than different tires having more or less road noise, harder or softer, etc. Where I noticed the biggest difference is when I used wider spacer in the rear to push out the rear tires more than the fronts, the car had more understeer & less turn in response. While 255/35/19 still worked just fine, I feel that 245/35/19 is the best set up on a 19x8.5 rims. the outer lip of the tires will protect the rims, as the 245 tires will not be stretched on 8.5 rims.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CbutterK said:


> On my S3, I tried on 255/35/19 tires on 19x9.5 rims, 255/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims, 245/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims, and 245/35/19 tires on 19x8.5 rims. I have H&R Supersport springs. None of them have rubbed, as long as I used appropriate spacers to prevent rubbing against the shocks. I have not noticed any changes in the car's feel, other than different tires having more or less road noise, harder or softer, etc. Where I noticed the biggest difference is when I used wider spacer in the rear to push out the rear tires more than the fronts, the car had more understeer & less turn in response. While 255/35/19 still worked just fine, I feel that 245/35/19 is the best set up on a 19x8.5 rims. the outer lip of the tires will protect the rims, as the 245 tires will not be stretched on 8.5 rims.


this reply is so informative. and so perfect.
thank you for posting!
pics!?

I ordered 245 series tires before lunch today. so you just made me feel a little better!
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

Reading this thread makes me very confident and happy.

Planning on running a set of 19"x9" ET 52 with 255/35R19's on them.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> this reply is so informative. and so perfect.
> thank you for posting!
> pics!?
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I was fortunate to have several sets of rim/tire combos from my TT-RS. I wanted to find out what works & what doesn't, so I spent the weekend trying out different combos... Man did my back hurt! But it was worth it, cause now we know exactly what works! I'm new here and upload challenged at the moment. Once I figure out how to do it, I'll put up some pics of the different setups I tried. If you want to see them sooner, just pm me with your email addy & ill send it to you directly.

You wont regret going with 245s I believe. Also, I believe VCDS has an option to pick larger size diameter tires to compensate for speedo difference. The stock 18 & 19 setup already has about .4" difference anyway.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

08CandyWhite said:


> Reading this thread makes me very confident and happy.
> 
> Planning on running a set of 19"x9" ET 52 with 255/35R19's on them.


Yup. That's exactly the set up I tried too. It's the stock TT-RS rim/tire size. With this setup, you will need to run 3mm spacer for the front & 5mm spacer for the rear to clear the shocks on the inside. The rims still have a few mm clearance, but the lip of the tire where it meets the rim sticks out just enough to rub against the plastic cover of the shock in the rear. So, tire rubbing against the plastic once in a while during upstroke(when shock extends) is probably not going to bother anyone(unless friction causes fire, lol), but I decided to run the 5mm spacer in the rear to make sure it clears with some space. I did not try the front without spacer, since I already knew I didn't want the rear track to be much wider than the front(too much understeer).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Yup that's why I'm sticking with a square setup. 
Can't wait. THX for the info!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*CbutterK* 
You are a wealth of info!

Here is text and images from CbutterK:

On my S3, I tried on the following:
H&R Supersport springs:

255/35/19 tires on 19x9.5 rims
255/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims
245/35/19 tires on 19x9 rims
245/35/19 tires on 19x8.5 rims.

None of them have rubbed, as long as I used appropriate spacers to prevent rubbing against the shocks. 

I have not noticed any changes in the car's feel, other than different tires having more or less road noise, harder or softer, etc. 

Where I noticed the biggest difference is when I used wider spacer in the rear to push out the rear tires more than the fronts, the car had more understeer & less turn in response. 

While 255/35/19 still worked just fine, I feel that 245/35/19 is the best set up on a 19x8.5 rims. the outer lip of the tires will protect the rims, as the 245 tires will not be stretched on 8.5 rims.

I believe VCDS has an option to pick larger size diameter tires to compensate for speedo difference. 
The stock 18 & 19 setup already has about .4" difference anyway.

then he texted me a ton of pics.
UNBELIEVABLE job with all of the trial and error. 
lot's of time spent, I speak for everyone, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

info revised at 530pm 3/25 est

image #1
19x9et45
245/35/19 -> which he said would be the ideal tire size for the car
Nitto NT05
3MM SPACER Front in pic
5MM SPACER Rear in pic
this setup did not require any spacers.
spacers installed, just so I can see how much we can go without rubbing on the outside

1 Tire and wheel info S3 


2 Tire and wheel info S3 


3 Tire and wheel info S3 

image #4 is:
19x9.5 et53
255/35/19
yokahama ad08
needed 12mm spacers to clear the shocks on the S3
so he returned them to his ttrs.


4 Tire and wheel info S3 


5 Tire and wheel info S3 


6 Tire and wheel info S3 

image 7 and 8:
His stock TTRS rims/tires
19x9 et52
255/35/19 toyo
needed a 3mm spacer in the front
needed 5mm rear


7 Tire and wheel info S3 


8 Tire and wheel info S3 


9 Tire and wheel info S3

this is 245/35 19x8.5 et45:

10 Tire and wheel info S3

more pics below
--

I ordered 245/35/19 to install on my 19x8.5 et47, no plans to use spacers.
I will have them put on by the weekend.
Stay tuned for pics and feedback.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

So TTS/TTRS wheels will bolt right up? I am about to give up on finding a used TTRS and trade my TTS on an S3 and I have a set of Forgestar F14s 19X9 et44 what I would like to run with 255/35 RE-11s. This setup would work it appears on the S3?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> So TTS/TTRS wheels will bolt right up? I am about to give up on finding a used TTRS and trade my TTS on an S3 and I have a set of Forgestar F14s 19X9 et44 what I would like to run with 255/35 RE-11s. This setup would work it appears on the S3?


I wouldn't rush to get an S3 if I were you.
If you don't require four doors, why would you?
if you love tossing the TTS around, you may miss it.

anyhow, the hero shared his info on:
19x9 et52
255/35/19 toyo
so you should be good.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Ryan"S"3 for posting pics on my behalf. You pretty much got everything perfect! Only correction, the black 19x9 +45 with 245/35/19 NItto NT05 tires did not require any spacers. I have 3mm front & 5mm rear spacers on in the pics, just so I can see how much we can go without rubbing on the outside. The stock TTRS wheels, 19x9 +52 with 255/35/19 tires on the other hand, DID require 3mm front & 5mm rear to clear the shock tubes on the inside.

Thanks again Ryan!


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

SKNKWRX said:


> So TTS/TTRS wheels will bolt right up? I am about to give up on finding a used TTRS and trade my TTS on an S3 and I have a set of Forgestar F14s 19X9 et44 what I would like to run with 255/35 RE-11s. This setup would work it appears on the S3?


Yup. Stock TTS/TTRS wheels will bolt up with 3mm front/5mm rear spacers to clear the shock tubes. Your F14 +44 will bolt right up without the need for any spacers, even with the 255 tires. even the hub bore is the same between the TTS/TTRS and the 8V chassis at 57.1mm!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CbutterK said:


> Thanks Ryan"S"3 for posting pics on my behalf. You pretty much got everything perfect! Only correction, the black 19x9 +45 with 245/35/19 NItto NT05 tires did not require any spacers. I have 3mm front & 5mm rear spacers on in the pics, just so I can see how much we can go without rubbing on the outside. The stock TTRS wheels, 19x9 +52 with 255/35/19 tires on the other hand, DID require 3mm front & 5mm rear to clear the shock tubes on the inside.
> 
> Thanks again Ryan!


thx Chad!
I corrected the post, so it's accurate now.
you da man! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:
4 beers, make sure you don't drive.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

RyanA3 said:


> I wouldn't rush to get an S3 if I were you.
> If you don't require four doors, why would you?
> if you love tossing the TTS around, you may miss it.
> 
> ...


I am really all over the map. I have just about given up on a TTRS and now another possible one comes across my radar. I took a long look at my TTS today and I just dont think I can do a sedan.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

SKNKWRX said:


> I am really all over the map. I have just about given up on a TTRS and now another possible one comes across my radar. I took a long look at my TTS today and I just dont think I can do a sedan.


I totally get it. I almost sold my TT-RS recently to get another car, but I just couldn't do it. It only has 3600 miles on it, with APR DP & Stage 2 tune, forge elbow bov, cts intake, H&R, etc. I'd lose too much money, and besides, there is nothing out there for same money that performs this well at the track & still feel high quality. Before my TT-RS, I also had a 2011 TTS, APR stage 2+ tune, APR HPFP, B&B DP, and again, for the money, nothing even came close IMHO. I kept the HPFP & B&B DP incase I pick up another one, lol...

All that said, I love my S3!!!!! If I dont look back to see the back seats, I swear it feels as sporty as my TTS did! I really feel like the S3 is a great practical alternative to the TTS...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Chad, are any of images 19x8.5 245/35?
Seems it may require an offset around 40 to look aggressive.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

CbutterK said:


> I totally get it. I almost sold my TT-RS recently to get another car, but I just couldn't do it. It only has 3600 miles on it, with APR DP & Stage 2 tune, forge elbow bov, cts intake, H&R, etc. I'd lose too much money, and besides, there is nothing out there for same money that performs this well at the track & still feel high quality. Before my TT-RS, I also had a 2011 TTS, APR stage 2+ tune, APR HPFP, B&B DP, and again, for the money, nothing even came close IMHO. I kept the HPFP & B&B DP incase I pick up another one, lol...
> 
> All that said, I love my S3!!!!! If I dont look back to see the back seats, I swear it feels as sporty as my TTS did! I really feel like the S3 is a great practical alternative to the TTS...


Exactly what I am driving now, 2011 TTS APR stage 1 with Meisterschaft valved exhaust and an intake and TTRS wing grill and brakes. With 70k on the odo its time for something newer and the only thing appealing is the same car with more HP. I like the S3 but I know I will never LOVE it like I do this coupe. In talks to trade my TTS and my 2013 Golf R APR Stage 2+ on a 2013 low mile loaded SUzuka Grey TTRS. If this one doesnt work out I will probably give up and go S3.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> Chad, are any of images 19x8.5 245/35?
> Seems it may require an offset around 40 to look aggressive.


The pic of just the rims/tires are the 19x8.5 +45 with 245/35/19 tires. Unfortunately, I forgot to take pics with them on the car after the lowering. I have pic with those tims on the car at stock height, if that helps. BTW, it didnt look too set in without any spacers, but if you want the flush look, you can go anywhere up to 10mm spacers on your +47 rims without rubbing on the fenders. I'll text you stock height pic with those rims on.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

CbutterK said:


> The pic of just the rims/tires are the 19x8.5 +45 with 245/35/19 tires. Unfortunately, I forgot to take pics with them on the car after the lowering. I have pic with those tims on the car at stock height, if that helps. BTW, it didnt look too set in without any spacers, but if you want the flush look, you can go anywhere up to 10mm spacers on your +47 rims without rubbing on the fenders. I'll text you stock height pic with those rims on.


Pics please


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Cesar2387 said:


> Pics please


I will post them asap, got them from chad.
plus, my 19x8.5 are on my car now. so I'll get mine up too.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CbutterK said:


> The pic of just the rims/tires are the 19x8.5 +45 with 245/35/19 tires.


here is ^

again, this is suv height


Stock height S3. 245/35 on 19x8.5 et45


Stock height S3. 245/35 on 19x8.5 et45 


Stock height S3. 245/35 on 19x8.5 et45 


Stock height S3. 245/35 on 19x8.5 et45


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Oh it's a good day.
It's a GREAT DAY!

Wheels - HRE Flow Form 01 - optional fog finish 19x8.5 +47
Tires - Conti Extreme DS (summers) 245/35

225/35 Tires were removed from my HRE that I used on my Golf R.
I ordered the new rubber from TR.
The tires were installed and an alignment was done today, around 700-800 miles after the h&r sport springs went on.

CK Auto Image
https://www.facebook.com/maximizingyouride
718 Washington Ave, Philadelphia, PA 19147
(215) 627-2258
A guy named Gabe is a tech there, he is a TTS owner and major Audi enthusiast. 
he's tight with all of the Audi Group of Philly guys on FB.
ask for him. he has more patience than anyone on earth.
he will do whatever it takes to get your alignment perfect.
he will never scratch a wheel.
and they have great equipment.


245/35/19 

The car feels so much better now!
Looks great too!
More relaxed over bumps. More comfy, but still sporty. Nice and quiet.
These tires are 3lbs lighter than Michelin PSS. 
Reducing unsprung weight great for many reasons.
Better steering/braking/acceleration/mpg. You can feel 3lbs at each corner.
A set of 4... the conti are $204 cheaper. That is a free tire.
I had these tires on the Golf, they are FANTASTIC in the dry AND wet.
They last longer than the PSS. Great performance, but even better value. 


245/35/19 


245/35/19 


245/35/19 


245/35/19


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Enjoying the new tire size, immensely. 
Perfect size for this car!
NO rubbing, even with the drop!


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Since this thread is dedicated to tire size, I figured I would show an example of a 235/35/19 on a 19x8.5 wheel, for anyone who is on the fence for what tire size to go with. 
I'm still waiting on audi center caps to arrive before I mount them on my S3. but this shows an "off the car perspective", just a very minimal stretch.
Cheers:beer:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

keep us posted, ^ post a pic once mounted.
good luck


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok thanks will do, your car looks awesome btw:thumbup:


----------



## rogerpro (Sep 25, 2016)

What do people think I should go with in terms of tyre size - stock height Audi S3 8V Sedan.

I am fitting these rims to my S3 sedan (pictured below). They are 19x8.5 +43. 

I am tossing up between 245/35/19 or 255/35/19 in tyre size. I gather the 255 will fit ok in this sizing?

What would you go for? Any help appreciated. I like the idea that I will have a slightly higher sidewall with the 255 so the ride might be a tad bit more compliant and softer.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

rogerpro said:


> What do people think I should go with in terms of tyre size - stock height Audi S3 8V Sedan.
> 
> I am fitting these rims to my S3 sedan (pictured below). They are 19x8.5 +43.
> 
> ...


245 35 19 is perfect
do not go with 255


----------



## raidn (May 5, 2017)

*Good Info*

Thanks for the info on this thread, I ordered 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires for my 2015 S3 with Magnetic Ride and ECS Tuning flush spacer kit. I'll post pictures of how they fit after they get installed tomorrow.

Tires are the best mod, I can't wait to be off these Continentals :laugh:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture or any information on fitting 245/35/19 tyres on a Sportback, preferably on the OEM 8x19 or aftermarket 8.5x19 rims? I know that sportbacks are narrower than the sedans and can't take as wide wheels as the sedans can and I was unable to find any pictures on this setup online so far.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

dp_motley said:


> Does anyone have a picture or any information on fitting 245/35/19 tyres on a Sportback, preferably on the OEM 8x19 or aftermarket 8.5x19 rims? I know that sportbacks are narrower than the sedans and can't take as wide wheels as the sedans can and I was unable to find any pictures on this setup online so far.


Only Sedans here in USA
19x8.5 +47 down to 40 is epic. Closer to 40 the better. 
245/35 wants 19x8.5”
This combo is perfect on this platform!!!


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

2016 A3 sedan here. For those running 19x8.5 wheels with 245/35 rubber with unmodified suspensions, are wheel spacers needed?

Thanks!


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention that i currently run 19 x 9 Acari Racing wheels with 225x35 rubber. Looking to add some sidewall but would prefer not to use spacers.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

brew1 said:


> Forgot to mention that i currently run 19 x 9 Acari Racing wheels with 225x35 rubber. Looking to add some sidewall but would prefer not to use spacers.


Is the offset of the wheels the same? You should have plenty of room. Use an online calculator:
https://www.willtheyfit.com/index.p...ct2=35&wheel_size=18&wheel_width=9&offset2=30

(I run the RS3 stagger on 9" wide wheels 255 up front 235 in the back. Lowered on 034 springs and front camber plates. plenty of room up front for 265 but price differential wasn't worth it.)


----------



## Peto Pedro (Jun 24, 2019)

RyanA3 said:


> *CbutterK*
> You are a wealth of info!
> 
> Here is text and images from CbutterK:
> ...


Hello
I have A3 8V but sportback not saloon and Will be ok to put 245 35 R19 on rear with 8J alloys ?


----------

